# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Jarabe/Sirope de Yacon Organico Premium -A1

## Orison San Juan Guzmán

Nuestra empresa se encuentra elaborando/fabricando Sirope de Yacón Orgánico 100% Certificado US, EU 
Certificación BIOLATINA
En proceso: BRC 
Presentación:  Galoneras de 5Kg 
Pedido Minimo 100KG 
Precio: Competitivo. 
Informes a:  info@likingfoods.com LikingFoodsTemas similares: YACON Yacon Ofrecemos chia seleccionada, calidad Premium JARABE DE YACÓN Jarabe de yacón: Principios y procesamiento

----------

